# How smart are you?



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

My mom always sends me e-mails and stuff that she thinks I'll like, and I really enjoyed this one, so i thought i'd pass some of them on.

ALZHEIMERS' EYE TEST 

Count every ' F ' in the following text:

FINISHED FILES ARE THE RE
SULT OF YEARS OF SCI ENTI
FIC STUDY COMBINED WITH
THE EXPERIENCE OF YEARS...
(SEE BEL OW)

HOW MANY ?
WRONG, THERE ARE 6 -- no joke.
READ IT A GAI N !
Really, go Back and Try to find the 6 F's before you scroll down.

The reasoning behind is further down.
The brain cannot process 'OF'. 

Incredible or what? Go back and look again!!
Anyone who counts all 6 'F's' on the first go is a genius. 


Three is normal, four is quite rare.

Send this to your friends.
It will drive them crazy.!
And keep them occupied
For several minutes..!


More Brain Stuff . . From Cambridge University .

Olny srmat poelpe can raed tihs.
I cdnuolt blveiee taht I cluod aulaclty uesdnatnrd waht I was rdanieg. The phaonmneal pweor of the hmuan mnid, aoccdrnig to a rscheearch at Cmabrigde Uinervtisy, it deosn't mttaer in waht oredr the ltteers in a wrod are, the olny iprmoatnt tihng is taht the frist and lsat ltteer be in the rghit pclae. The rset can be a taotl mses and you can sitll raed it wouthit a porbelm. Tihs is bcuseae the huamn mnid deos not raed ervey lteter by istlef, but the wrod as a wlohe. Amzanig huh? yaeh and I awlyas tghuhot slpeling was ipmorantt! if you can raed tihs psas it on !!

Psas Ti ON !


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

That was cool!


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

I counted 4 F's .. I can't believe I missed the other 2!! I was POSITIVE I had counted all of them! Weird...


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

hahahhahaha me too JDI!!!! i swore i got em all! i was like, there are totally only 4 lol


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva (Apr 11, 2007)

Wow! That's amazing! I counted four!!! URRG! I've read the last one a million times. I can't believe that some people can't...


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

I got 4 F's too I saw the first "of" then my brain completely skipped the other 2...weird.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

LOL wow, I also got 4!  Amazing lol.


----------



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

I found this one when I searched tests on the internet:

"This test is weird. Test yourself, but remember - The most important thing
is to follow the instructions very carefully and not to scroll down too fast.
Now, count the following easy calculations in your head as quickly as
you can. It might help you if you say the answers aloud.
Follow the instructions one at a time and as fast as possible. 



How much is:













2 + 2?













8 + 8?













16 + 16?













Fast! Think of a number between 12 and 5.













Ready? Don't change your original number!













Scroll down!

















The number you chose was 7.


Strange, right?!?

TEST 2:
How much is:

1 + 5?













3 + 3?














4 + 2?














5 + 1?














Repeat the number 6 in your head as fast as possible
for 15 seconds.














FAST!!! THINK OF A VEGETABLE!














Think, think...














You were thinking about a CARROT, weren't you!?!
Really weird, right!?!?!"


----------



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

OMG on the first test i was thinking 7!!!! weird...


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

i went over the first one a couple times just to make sure i didn't miss anything. And of course i missed the "of"s. 

On the e-mail they have like words with words written inside, but they wouldn't copy.


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

LOL i counted 6 F's lol but i only kew that because we did this test in my 2nd block class and school LOL


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar (Jan 20, 2008)

I counted 6 in my first try !  
but i think that if it were in icelandic I would have missed the, im more careful when i read english :lol: 
but i got a seven and a carrot in those other test ! weird :lol:


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva (Apr 11, 2007)

OH MY GOD! I think you think of a carrot becuase 6 is orange?


----------



## ilovemyhorsies (Mar 9, 2008)

....on the first test i counted 3...i went over again....3...on more time....3 then i looked again after reading the answers and it said that there was 3 of's! i didnt think of OF!

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------



> I found this one when I searched tests on the internet:
> 
> "This test is weird. Test yourself, but remember - The most important thing
> is to follow the instructions very carefully and not to scroll down too fast.
> ...


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
first i said 5 and then i was like 5 isnt between 12 and 5 so i said 7 wivout thinking!
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



> TEST 2:
> How much is:
> 1 + 5?
> 3 + 3?
> ...


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
......................i said 7 lol!
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Miss Katie (Dec 30, 2007)

haha I got 3 as well lolz.


ummm I said 10 and potato hehehe. Why is six orange??


----------



## HorsesAreForever (Nov 9, 2007)

lol i got 5 F's 

I said 6 instead of 7 xD 

and i couldnt think of a vegitable after i said 6 so many times **** xD 

how is 6 orange....


----------



## Harlee rides horses (Jan 13, 2008)

I swear I found four!


----------



## Delregans Way (Sep 11, 2007)

Oh god lol... Appy your test got me! :lol: 

TAMMA - For some reason I chose 8 for the number between 5-12. Although I did think carrot for the last one...

This is awesome! Keep them coming guys


----------



## Harlee rides horses (Jan 13, 2008)

I said 7 and thought of a carrot!?


----------



## I Love Lane (Dec 11, 2007)

i found 6 F's!!!! I must be a super star!!! But i cheated and looked at it from the end of the sentence to the start - read it backwards so i could see the letters and not the words  Always do that in those kind of tests so you do not get confused by the words........


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

There are few other tests I will post later. The first one is pretty good.


----------



## Merel (Apr 17, 2008)

I'm a genius!
Counted all 6 of them.. Piece of cake


----------



## Abby (Nov 26, 2007)

I did it backwards, from the end of the sentence to the beginning and got all six.

 

I wonder if there is a reason for that?


----------



## Equina (Jul 28, 2007)

Okay, I have one...I might be doing it slighty wrong though...



It's spelling bee practice time! Repeat after me:

"post...P-O-S-T...post"

"coast...C-O-A-S-T...coast"

"boast...B-O-A-S-T...boast"

"most...M-O-S-T...most"

"host...H-O-S-T...host"

"roast...R-O-A-S-T...roast"


NOW QUICK, what do you put in a toaster?




















(scroll down)






















Did you say toast? Nope, you but bread _in_ a toaster!


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

I Love Lane said:


> i found 6 F's!!!! I must be a super star!!! But i cheated and looked at it from the end of the sentence to the start - read it backwards so i could see the letters and not the words  Always do that in those kind of tests so you do not get confused by the words........


OMG!!!!! lane is here again 

CORN.....lol

anyhoo, i counted all 6 F's. no kidding!! and no, i didnt cheat lol the first time i tried i counted 5 and then the second time i looked harder and found the 6th before i saw the 'of' thing

i said 8 for the second one and broccoli lol


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

http://www.lovethissite.com/trythis/


----------



## I Love Lane (Dec 11, 2007)

jazzyrider said:


> I Love Lane said:
> 
> 
> > i found 6 F's!!!! I must be a super star!!! But i cheated and looked at it from the end of the sentence to the start - read it backwards so i could see the letters and not the words  Always do that in those kind of tests so you do not get confused by the words........
> ...


hello Jazzy!!! **** to corn


----------



## I Love Lane (Dec 11, 2007)

oh and for the number and vegie thing i sadly said 11 and potato! I wasn't close at all


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

I said 8 and carrot...but I really don't like that many veggies... I always say carrot when someone asks name a veggie.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

I Love Lane said:


> jazzyrider said:
> 
> 
> > I Love Lane said:
> ...



That's totally cheating! :twisted:


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Wow those are hard, LOL!  I said toast for that one.  haha.


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

I said bagel! :roll: :roll: :roll: Maybe I think too much... 8) yeah right! :lol: :lol:


----------



## QuarterPony (Aug 3, 2008)

Ha, bagel! I love it.


----------



## Arrow (Jul 21, 2008)

Very cool, I only got 3 Fs, me the spelling nazi terror of all internet forums, and I only got 3!

Reading that paragraph with all first and last letters right was cool! But all the words had all the right letters, correct? When people mis-spell stuff with first and last right, but add or subtract stuff in the middle, sometimes I can't figure it out.

Tons of fun! I love any games with words!

I did get bread right!


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva (Apr 11, 2007)

Miss Katie said:


> haha I got 3 as well lolz.
> 
> 
> ummm I said 10 and potato hehehe. Why is six orange??


I dunno, whenever I think of the number six I think of the colour orange and a carrot is orange. :? :? :? :? :shock: :lol:


----------



## paintedcity (Aug 4, 2008)

I got 3 Fs. I got more in school, so I did pretty good :lol: 
I said 7 and carrot.
I got the bread one though.

Arrow, you about cracked me up with your last post, honesty is comedy.


----------



## Arrow (Jul 21, 2008)

Glad to be of service, vick! :lol:


----------



## neigh (May 22, 2007)

appylover31803 said:


> My mom always sends me e-mails and stuff that she thinks I'll like, and I really enjoyed this one, so i thought i'd pass some of them on.
> 
> ALZHEIMERS' EYE TEST
> 
> ...


I'm not good on these tests, I got 6 F's the first time.
I read that description easily.

On the other one, the number I thought of was 10, not 7.
The vegetable I thought of was Cucumber not Carrot! =/


----------



## Snapple122 (Aug 8, 2008)

> I found this one when I searched tests on the internet:
> 
> "This test is weird. Test yourself, but remember - The most important thing
> is to follow the instructions very carefully and not to scroll down too fast.
> ...


I said 6. :shock:


----------

